# Motor Vehicle Accident



## EMT B (Oct 31, 2013)

A van full of Zombies crashes on the freeway. You find three walking around and two unresponsive. What color triage tag would you put on them?


Happy Halloween!


----------



## CFal (Oct 31, 2013)

run them over with the ambulance


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 31, 2013)

EMT B said:


> A van full of Zombies crashes on the freeway. You find three walking around and two unresponsive. What color triage tag would you put on them?
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!



Are the two unresponsive zombies include in the three that are walking a round or are they in addition to?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 31, 2013)

in addition to lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2013)

Black tag followed shortly by an O2 bottle to the head.


----------



## epipusher (Oct 31, 2013)

Go home, the apocalypse has started.


----------



## JDEMT535 (Oct 31, 2013)

We carry halligons and bolt cutters on our ambulances...never used them for forcible entry but I think this would be an exception...


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 31, 2013)

JDEMT535 said:


> We carry halligons and bolt cutters on our ambulances...never used them for forcible entry but I think this would be an exception...


I wouldn't want to be close enough to zombies that I have to use a halligan or a bolt cutter on them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> I wouldn't want to be close enough to zombies that I have to use a halligan or a bolt cutter on them.



Zombies are slow. You've got a pretty sweat reach with a hooly


----------



## Rialaigh (Nov 1, 2013)

JDEMT535 said:


> We carry halligons and bolt cutters on our ambulances...never used them for *forcible entry* but I think this would be an exception...



Everyone should be properly trained on "forcible entry" into the skull using a hooly in the event of a zombie attack....that's just good forcible entry training...


----------



## EMT B (Nov 1, 2013)




----------

